# nowicjusz w gentoo

## k_vv

witam,

jestem zielony jezeli chodzi o linuxy (dopiero zaczynam sie nimi bawic).wlasnie zainstalowalem sobie genciaka i podczas kompilacji xorga wyskakuje mi cos takiego :

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: .libs/evdev.o: relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a

local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC

.libs/evdev.o: could not read symbols: Bad value

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [evdev_drv.la] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5/work/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5/work/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5 failed.

!!! Function x-modular_src_make, Line 322, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

i co ja mam z tym zrobi ??:/

i druga sprawa jakiego stage'a i jakie jadro najlepiej wybrac jak sie ma 64 bitowego intela (3 Ghz celerona) ?? (ja wybralem gentoo-sources i stage3-amd64-2006.0.tar.bz2) dobrze zrobilem ? 

emerge --info: 

```
Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 x86_64 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 3.06GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: [Not Present]

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=x86-64 -mcpu=x86-64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -foptimize-sibling-calls"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=x86-64 -mcpu=x86-64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -foptimize-sibling-calls"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli crypt cups dga dlloader dri eds emboss encode expat foomaticdb fortran ftp gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 imlib isdnlog java jpeg kde lzw lzw-tiff mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer ncurses nls nptl opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb xine xml2 xmms xorg xpm xv xvid zlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev linguas_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Pisze to w textowych linksach ,wiec sorry jezeli to pokracznie wyglada.

Z gory dznx za pomoc  :Wink: 

od raku: dodane znaczniki, zapoznaj się proszę z APELEM (pierwszy przyklejony link)

----------

## szolek

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

Modularne X-y są w gałęzi stabilnej jeśli więc tak to pasuje coś wiedzieć na ich temat.

Co umieszczania czegokolwiek co jest wynikiem konsoli textowej należało by używać znaczników code i /code w kwadratowych nawiasach, a napewno będzie mniej pokracznie wyglądać.

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## k_vv

w tym polskim how to na temat modularnego xorga cos wam przekierowanie do listy pakietów nie trybi (na szczescie w angielskiej wersji cyka  :Smile:  )

SKLEJONE:

no niestety musze z przykroscia stwierdzic ,ze mimo postepowania zgodnie ze wskazowkami o modlularnych x'ach w/w problem wciaz wystepuje...:/

od raku: zapoznaj się z działaniem przycisku ZMIEŃ. Na tym forum w ten sposób dopisujemy coś do ostatniej wypowiedzi.

----------

## amdziak

Pozwol ze sie zapytam, skoro:

 *Quote:*   

> jestem zielony jezeli chodzi o linuxy (dopiero zaczynam sie nimi bawic)

 

to po co sie zabierasz od razu za jedno z najtrudniejszych distr, zacznij tak jak ja np od Mandrivy, czy cos tego typu, a potem po jakims pol roku sie przerzuc na Gentoo;-)

Spojrz sobie na opis naszego  Moderatora Raka:

 *Quote:*   

> Nie używałeś nigdy linuksa? NIE WYBIERAJ GENTOO !!!!

 

i naprawdemsobie przemysl to, bo nie warto pisac po 10 tematow dziennie, lepiej sie pouczyc i wtedy jechac ostro... :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

amdziak

----------

## piotruspan

na 64-bity jeszcze nie przechodziłem nie znam się na tym ale tego:

 *Quote:*   

> jak sie ma 64 bitowego intela (3 Ghz celerona) ?? (ja wybralem gentoo-sources i stage3-amd64-2006.0.tar.bz2)

 

to już zupełnie nie rozumiem, masz intela a wybierasz amd64 ?

----------

## k_vv

ogolna struktre katalogowa i wiekszosc polecen znam ,a mandriva raczej wiele wiecej mnie nie nauczy  :Smile:  pozatym jak narazie to pierwszy problem jaki podnosze na forum ,wiec troche na wyrost jest to twoje stwierdzenie z 10 postami dziennie...a tak ogolnie skoro juz jestes taki wymiatacz to moze mi odpowiesz uprzejmie na moje pytania...bede wdzieczny  :Smile: 

SKLEJONE:

 *piotruspan wrote:*   

>  to już zupełnie nie rozumiem, masz intela a wybierasz amd64 ?

 

a co powinienem wybrac ?? 

z tego co mi wiadomo to ia64 jest pod itaniuma... a sparc i ppc raczej z gory odpada  :Smile: 

od raku: sklejone 2 posty

----------

## amdziak

Ciekawi mnie dlaczego w make.conf masz dwa razy to samo tzn:

 *Quote:*   

> -march=x86-64 -mcpu=x86-64

 

To troche bez sensu...

kolejna sprawa to to co poruszyl piotruspan:

skoro sie ma Intela to dlaczego sie bierze stage'a od amd-eka  :Question: 

To troche dziwne....

i jeszce jedno pytanie: jaka masz karte graficzna  :Question: 

Chyba lepiej jest wziasc pod Itanuma niz pod amd-nie? ale gdzies widzialem stage3 do intel64...

Pozdrawiam

amdziak

----------

## m0rgoth

Odbiegajc troche od tematu to moim zdanem najlepij bylo by gdybys zaczol swaj przygde z linczem od debiana a potmem np slack. Dystrybuce stabilne dopracowane, jest duzo pkaietow (mam na mysli Debiana), madriva imho moze tylko znechecic do linuxa. chicazby brakiem zrodel jadra w wydaniu free (tak wiem latwo sie instaluje ale jednak) i tkaim bajerem jak kat( chyba 6ghz procka by zamulil).

a wracjac do gnetoo to polecam graficzny instalatro, szybko zianstalujesz a potme mzesz sie bawic w w kompilacje oraz zmenic make.conf wedle uznania.

pozdrawaim

m0rgoth

----------

## amdziak

W 100% procentach zgadzam sie z przedmowca   :Exclamation: 

NIe mozna od razu sie porywac na gleboka wode  :Exclamation: 

Hmmm, a co do graficznego instalatora, to nie jestem zbytnio przekonany....

Pozdrawiam

amdziak

----------

## k_vv

 *amdziak wrote:*   

> Ciekawi mnie dlaczego w make.conf masz dwa razy to samo tzn:
> 
>  *Quote:*   -march=x86-64 -mcpu=x86-64 
> 
> To troche bez sensu...
> ...

 

a) hmm... no to tak ... wydaje mi sie ,ze celeronowi wcale nie jest blizej do itaniuma ,bo wlasnie na tym polega jego sila ( itaniuma ) ,ze ma totalnie inna architekture (dlatego tez przy nizszym taktowaniu procka ma duzo lepsze osiagi niz inne (ale nie jestem tu expertem ))

b) jezeli załóżmy zastosuje tego ia64 to bede mial problem z chrootowaniem:

```
 chroot:nie można uruchomic polecenia '/bin/bash':Błędny format pliku wykonywalnego 
```

c) korzystajac z ia64 mam ustawionego CHOST'a na "ia64-unknown-linux-gnu" ,a w make.conf.example jest wyraznie napisane ,ze to tylko pod itaniuma...a przeciez CHOST'a nie wolno zmieniac...

d) co do tych flag march=x86-64 -mcpu=x86-64 ,to raczej wyraz desperacji ,bo mialem juz rozne konfiguracje i wciaz mialem problemy z gcc (standardowe nocona tez bylo)

e) i tak na koniec...myslalem ,ze to forum ma zachecic do korzystania z żentoo (i pomoc uzytkownikom),a nie od niego odstraszac...wiec nie radzcie mi ,zebym przeszedl na inne distro ,bo wcale nie sa prostsze, i po prostu konkretnie odpowiedzcie na moj problem...

Pzdr

----------

## tomekb

Zobacz, kto Cię zniechęca  :Wink:  Amd64 to dobry wybór dla twojego procesora. Amd64 = EM64T (w dużym (jak?) stopniu - Intel i Amd użyły innych oznaczeń). W Handbooku masz podane flagi CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS i najlepiej trzymaj się ich. Z własnego dowiadczenia wiem, że im mniej tym lepiej.

Pzdr

----------

## nbvcxz

@k_vv - pomiń te uwagi o wyborze innego distro - jeżeli już tu trafiłeś to powinieneś prędzej czy później otrzymać pomoc dla konkretnie stawianych pytań (a w twoim przypadku tak jest). A co do procka - możesz podać bardziej szczegółowe o nim informacje (np. pełna nazwa, oznaczenie itp.)

btw. kilka lat temu gdy zaczynałem zabawę z linuxem to Mandrake, Red-Hat & Co. mogły doprowadzić człowieka do szału "łatwością instalacji" i niekompatyblilnością wersji (zależności), a Gentoo pomimo braku znajomości języków programowania jest po prostu przyjemny w instalacji i zabawie

----------

## m0rgoth

symaptyczny kolego apropo punktu e) to moim zdaniam ( nie wiem mze sie myle nie ja porwadze forum, nie znam intencji zalozyceli) rola frum nie polega na zachecani "kogokolweik do czegokolwiek" to nie jest lina pomocy technicznej.  Jezli nie radzisz sobe z gnetoo to nie korzystasz z niego to nie jest jedyny sluszny system.

Apropo gnetoo mozesz zrobic tkai manewrt ze zainstlaujesz system na 32 bity potem przerobisz wysztko.

Jesli chodzi o pomoc to polecam linux+ + dokumnetacja z gentoo.org i spokojne sobe poradzisz jescze dobrym posunienciem bylo by zmiana sposobu rozumowania i podejscia do linuxa.

----------

## k_vv

sympatyczny kolego m0rgoth proponowalbym lepsze zapoznanie sie ze swoja klawiatura  :Smile: ...pozatym jak chcesz przerobic 32 bitowy system na 64 bitowy ?? :Very Happy: ...wiem ,ze to nie jest linia pomocy technicznej ,ale chyba to forum zostalo stworzone po to ,zeby pomagac userom w ich bojach z nieposlusznym systemem ,a nie do rozmow przy kawie i ciasteczkach  :Smile: ...i na tym skoncze... :Smile: 

nbvcxz- mam 64 bitowego Intel Celeron D 346 ,3.06 GHz 

tutaj jest troche wiecej info : 

http://www.arest.pl/index.php?inc=produkt&ID=3871&katid=1&grupa=156

http://www.intel.com/products/processor/celeron_D/index.htm

tomekb- tez mi sie tak wydawalo ,ale wielu rzeczy nie moge skompilowac (i nie chodzi tylko o tego xorga) :/

a tak wogole to jest gdzies dostepna specyfikacja stage'ow ? bo chetnie bym poczytal co instaluje i jakie sa konkretne roznice  :Smile: 

----------

## m0rgoth

nie no wiesz ale cos tkaiego jak kompilacja jadra to nie istnieje, po instalcji ? a to ze literowki mi sie zdazaja to chyba sprawa najmniej istona w tej sytuacji nie sadzisz ?

----------

## nbvcxz

z http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags przychodzi mi jeszcze na myśl ustawienie:

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

```

swoją drogą niezła zagadka   :Surprised: 

----------

## tomekb

Zacznij od nowej instalacji. Jak widzę, używasz stabilnych wersji, jeśli jednak i przy nich trafiasz na problemy, to żadna strata jak przy procesie stawiania gentoo wybierzesz wersje testowe, w zamyśle niestabilne, jednakże to tylko tak z nazwy. Dzięki temu nie będziesz musiał odmaskowywać wiele (zapewne) programów, które w nowych wersjach są obdarzone właśnie tym keywordsem, wystarczy że do ACCEPT_KEYWORDS dodasz jeszcze "~amd64". Jak dobrze radzi nbvcxz użyj podanej przez niego konfiguracji dal make.conf. Jeśli coś pójdzie nie tak, pisz. Zapamiętaj jedną rzecz: minimalizm i umiar (adekwatne do prawie wszystkiego) to siła i rzecz często "wymagana" (vide flagi) przez gentoo ;P

----------

## Kurt Steiner

k_vv, na poczatek witam nowego uzytkownika i zycze milych chwil z Linuksem  :Smile:  . Nie zrazaj sie ludzmi ktorzy twierdza, ze za Gentoo mozna sie zabierac dopiero jak poznasz inna dystrybucje. Jesli chcesz poznac Linuksa to zrobisz to najlepiej bawiac sie wlasnie Gentoo.

Odnosnie wyboru architektury - jesli masz 64-bitowe x86 to dobrze zrobiles wybierajac AMD64. AMD64 to poprawna nazwa nowej architektury 64-bitowej i odnosi sie to do calej rodziny procesorow, ale jak latwo sie domyslic Intel nie mogl pozwolic sobie na napisanie w nazwie procesora nastepujacych po sobie literek A, M, D,  :Wink:  wiec wymyslil EM64T (czyli obciete AMD64).

Przejscia z systemu 32-bitowego na 64-bitowy mozesz z latwoscia dokonac zmieniajac odpowiednie flagi i przekompilowujac system.

Prawdopodobnie nie rozwiaze to Twojego problemu ale polecam tez zainteresowanie sie narzedziem revdep-rebuild, bywa baaaardzo pomocne.

 *m0rgoth wrote:*   

> Jezli nie radzisz sobe z gnetoo to nie korzystasz z niego to nie jest jedyny sluszny system. 

 Oo... szacuneczek stary skoro wiesz wszystko i nie masz zadnych problemow z Gentoo!  :Twisted Evil:  Forum jest po to, zeby pomoc rozwiazywac problemy. Jaki bylby inny sens jego istnienia?

 *m0rgoth wrote:*   

> literowki mi sie zdazaja to chyba sprawa najmniej istona w tej sytuacji nie sadzisz ?

 Moze i mniej istotna, ale swiadcza o Tobie. No i u Ciebie one sie nie zdazaja, one wystepuja w stadach.

Ludzie, do jasnej ciasnej, jak napiszecie posta to przeczytajcie go pozniej czy nie nasmarowaliscie bledow! To nie boli!

---EDIT:---

Odnosnie ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64", o ktorym pisze tomekb - na poczatek nie polecam. Bywa z tym wiecej roboty. Pobaw sie najpierw miesiac lub dwa galezia w pelni (no prawie  :Wink:  ) stabilna (amd64), a dopiero wtedy - jesli stwierdzisz, ze sie za malo dzieje, sprobuj ~amd64.

----------

## tomekb

Ufff, no dobra z testową gałązką nie ma problemów jako takich na x86. Nie będę się już wypowiadał na temat amd64, bo nie używam.  Kurt: ja swoją przygodę z gentoo zaczynałem od tego keywordsa i mimo tego, że jeśli chodzi o Linuksa byłem wyedy duuużym noobem to poradziłem sobie, więc nie strasz przyszłych użytkowników  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *tomekb wrote:*   

> Ufff, no dobra z testową gałązką nie ma problemów jako takich na x86. Nie będę się już wypowiadał na temat amd64, bo nie używam.  Kurt: ja swoją przygodę z gentoo zaczynałem od tego keywordsa i mimo tego, że jeśli chodzi o Linuksa byłem wyedy duuużym noobem to poradziłem sobie, więc nie strasz przyszłych użytkowników  

 Hehe... Moja intencja nie jest straszenie, tylko ostrzezenie. Btw. sam tez uzywam ~x86 i zauwazylem pewna roznice, jesli chodzi o ilosc wystepujacych problemow (ale wlasnie dlatego na to przeszedlem, wczesniej bylo... nudnawo...  :Wink:  ). Wydaje mi sie ze z ~amd64 tez jest wiecej problemow niz z amd64 - w koncu "testowane" to nie to samo co "przetestowane".  :Smile:  Ale jak k_vv ma ochote - czemu nie?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## m0rgoth

Widze postawa jaka prezentuje pan Kurt stala sie ostanio bardzo modna na forach linuksowych. W skrocie " jak sie nie ma do czego przyczepic a sie che przyczepic to czpiea sie byle czego" . Zamiast mecyzc sie z gnetoo proponowalbym podstawy " logicznego myslenia oraz kultury osobistej" (oczywisce nie mowie tu o wsyztkich nie chce gneralizowacm mam na mysli tutaj jakies 30% urzytkownikow). Na tym chcialbym skonczyc ta dyskujse bo nie lubie tracic ani mejsca ani czasu. 

pozdrawiam

m0rgoth

od raku: ort.

----------

## piotruspan

m0rgoth

czlowieku, naucz sie wreszcie pisac i trafiac paluchem w dobre klawisze

okaz w ten sposob choc troche szacunku ludziom do ktorych adresujesz swoje wypociny

albo lepiej nie pisz wcale, bo krew mnie zalewa jak na to patrze

----------

## k_vv

zgadzam sie z przedmowca... :Smile:  :Smile: 

a tak ogolnie to zaczynam twierdzic ,ze troche topornie mi sie na tym gentoo pracuje...ale ma to swoje uroki  :Smile:  ( przynajmniej sie nie nudze i wychodze z uzaleznienia od windy  :Smile: )

teraz sie glowie jak odzyskac "@" w konsoli bo po ustawieniu bootsplasha shift+2 daje mi duze "u"  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i musze z linksow przeklejac ,zeby sie gdziekolwiek sshowac  :Very Happy: 

co do architektury rzeczywiscie to amd64 pasuje ,chociaz wciaz mam problemy z tymi modularnymi X'ami (ale to bardziej wynika z mojej niewiedzy)...poszlo troche dalej (chociaz nic nie zmienialem),ale na upgradzie javy sie zatrzymalo...

Podsumowujac do 64 bitowego celerona nalezy uzyc stage'a stage3-amd64-* ,a nie jak sie wydaje stage3-ia64-*.

Dznx za pomoc i konstruktywne opinie

Pzdr

----------

## Raku

 *amdziak wrote:*   

> Pozwol ze sie zapytam

 

ja to skomentuję tak: przyganiał kocioł garnkowi...   :Twisted Evil: 

A podsumowując: zastanawia mnie, dlaczego w tym wątku najgłośniej cfaniakują osoby, którym bynajmniej daleko do zostania wielkim guru?

Troszkę pokory proszę. Wczoraj was objeżdżano, a dziś już się czujecie tak przepełnieni wiedzą?

----------

## i000

 *amdziak wrote:*   

> Pozwol ze sie zapytam, skoro:
> 
>  *Quote:*   jestem zielony jezeli chodzi o linuxy (dopiero zaczynam sie nimi bawic) 
> 
> to po co sie zabierasz od razu za jedno z najtrudniejszych distr, zacznij tak jak ja np od Mandrivy, czy cos tego typu, a potem po jakims pol roku sie przerzuc na Gentoo;-)
> ...

 

Ojej k_vv strasznie Ciebie tu szanowni panstwo zjechali, niestety nie potrafie Ci pomoc. Zachecam Ciebie jednak bardzo do korzystania z Gentoo poniewaz po poczatkowych trudnosciach bedziesz miec system o ktorym sporo bedziesz wiedziec np. co jest potrzebne zeby co dzialalo. Na 95% pytan i błędów które się pojawią znajdziesz odpowiedz w ineternecie dlatego zamiast liczyc na łaskę tutejszych guru proponuje intensywnie ćwiczyć google i funkcje 'search'. W ten sposob z 10 problemow dziennie zrobia sie 2 z ktorymi smialo mozesz uderzac na irc (#gentoo), a najlepiej na forum angielskojęzyczne, wtedy odpowiedzi które miejmy nadzieje dostaniesz beda sluzyc najwiekszej liczbie osob. Nie zniechecaj sie i stroń od Mandrivy:)!

Marcin

----------

